# Wyeth poison



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 2, 2021)

I got this cobalt blue Wyeth poison bottle the other day. I thought it was an insulator but after knocking out the dirt I realized it had a bottom. Also it had embossing. I wiped it off and read the word poison. I have seen these before but never dug one myself. I have loads of Wyeth bottles, but not like this. I saw after the clean up it has 2 full cracks by the word Wyeth, loads of surface stress cracks but it is still in one piece. Does anyone know what they sold in this poison bottle? Thanks for any info.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Oct 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Does anyone know what they sold in this poison bottle?


Might it have been a measure, similar to the "take next dose at" cap/cups, rather than the container of the product?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 2, 2021)

willong said:


> Might it have been a measure, similar to the "take next dose at" cap/cups, rather than the container of the product?
> 
> View attachment 230354


Don't believe so. Why would a dose cup say poison on it?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Oct 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Why would a dose cup say poison on it?


I didn't say dose cup Robby; I said similar to. The purpose I propose would be to measure the amount one would mix with a given volume of water before putting the solution into a hand-pump fly sprayer such as the ones I can still remember people using in the 1950's before everything came pressurized with ozone killing gases, or the type still commonly used by gardener.

Given the small volume of the cup, I'm going with pesticide to be diluted most likely with water, but fluids such as mineral spirits or kerosene might have been possibilities too, then sprayed out of something that looked like these:


----------



## matthew lucier (Oct 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Don't believe so. Why would a dose cup say poison on it?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I'm imagining "poison" was the product.
Did they have "fumigating" poisons back then or concentrated sprays that needed to be measured? Wouldn't want to use your kitchen measuring cup, you know how bad we are about not washing things out.

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 2, 2021)

willong said:


> I didn't say dose cup Robby; I said similar to. The purpose I propose would be to measure the amount one would mix with a given volume of water before putting the solution into a hand-pump fly sprayer such as the ones I can still remember people using in the 1950's before everything came pressurized with ozone killing gases, or the type still commonly used by gardener.
> 
> Given the small volume of the cup, I'm going with pesticide to be diluted most likely with water, but fluids such as mineral spirits or kerosene might have been possibilities too, then sprayed out of something that looked like these:  View attachment 230355


Oh, I understand. I'm not sure, I see them sold as a tube poison i think? No mention of it being a measuring cup.  I just don't know. Its always a possibility.  Somebody on this site will know. Thanks for the reply and thought on this one. I am posting another odd metal snap cap I need identified.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Oct 2, 2021)

http://www.poisonousaddiction.com/html/poisons_0.html 3 bottles down. Antiseptic and some sort of antidote.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 2, 2021)

Great! Thanks for that. There are some amazing poison bottle on that site. I looked through the gallery. Thanks again.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Oct 3, 2021)

Torringtontg25 said:


> http://www.poisonousaddiction.com/html/poisons_0.html 3 bottles down. Antiseptic and some sort of antidote.


Thanks for smashing my measuring cup theory !

Hey, I took a shot based partially on Wyeth's use of the dose cup on their well-known medicine bottle. Speaking of taking a shot, I think I'll go assuage my disappointment with one right now!

Just kidding; it's nice to have a definitive answer. Great reference!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 3, 2021)

willong said:


> Thanks for smashing my measuring cup theory !
> 
> Hey, I took a shot based partially on Wyeth's use of the dose cup on their well-known medicine bottle. Speaking of taking a shot, I think I'll go assuage my disappointment with one right now!
> 
> Just kidding; it's nice to have a definitive answer. Great reference!


I thought you might be right. I have seen the dose cup, they ever have one with an eye cup. This was an antidote or a antiseptic. Very cool.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Oct 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I thought you might be right. I have seen the dose cup, they ever have one with an eye cup. This was an antidote or a antiseptic. Very cool.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That is a nice find.

I'd forgotten about the eye cup--never dug one.

I think I'll go have that shot after all--Glenmorangie "The Lasanta" (They are getting faddish/fancy with Scotch naming; it used to be simply 12yr old, sherry cask)--toothache flaring up again gives me all the excuse I require.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 3, 2021)

Me too buddy!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 6, 2021)

willong said:


> Might it have been a measure, similar to the "take next dose at" cap/cups, rather than the container of the product?
> 
> View attachment 230354


Is that a poison bottle?I have a couple of those and assumed it was medicine-  with the next dose theme…. But way back, there’s this nightmare ex…. Who I might have considered setting up with dosing poison!  Karmas a big old bitch so I know he has his own-  I don’t want any of that.  Dosing poison….  Whaaaaaat??!  Lol!  I guess radium’s had strychnine -  I read labels with  Arsenic- I forget who put muriatic acid in their miracle cure, but one of them for sure! It seems like one was for kids even….  Those people wanted to party at all costs!


----------

